# sensor para medir la dureza del agua



## josejulian (Oct 17, 2012)

hola amigos, deseo medir continuamente la dureza del agua de una planta de agua, el problema es q*UE* los aparatos q*UE* realizan esto son muy caros, y solo quiero tener la medida de dureza para ingresarla a un plc.. 
mi pregunta es que sensor puedo utilizar, no hay mucho de esto en internet, y por ahí encontre que hay sensores de ion selectivo los modelos WHA1501 y WHA1502
http://www.topac.com/ISE.html
el problema esque no se que tipo de señal me brindan estos sensores, si son recomendables o no, si la muestra de agua necesita algun tratamiento previo, si puede sensar mientras el agua esta corriendo, etc.. tantas dudas sobre esto.. ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.. gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 17, 2012)

Esos electrodos necesitan su correspondiente aparato medidor. Buscá en Google: medidor de dureza del agua. Allí encontrarás instrumental y hasta métodos caseros para ello. Hasta hay uno que usó un multímetro común. Suerte.


----------



## josejulian (Oct 17, 2012)

he buscado, pero no encuentro, solo instrumentos ya para vender y yo necesito procesar la señal.. si tienes algún enlace me serviría de ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2012)

porque es tan importante medir el calcio en el agua y si tiene mucho como pensas quitarlo?


----------



## josejulian (Oct 18, 2012)

la medicion del calcio y magnesio es para mantener siempre un control de una planta potabilizadora de agua, la planta ya esta con todos sus filtros respectivos.. si se sobrepasa el nivel de dureza permitido el sistema dara una alarma para q*UE* limpien los filtros (ese proceso no lo conozco muy bien)
solo quiero poder medir la dureza del agua con ayuda de un PLC.. 
es necesario medir calcio y magnesio, o con medir solamente calcio es suficiente..?


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 18, 2012)

Algo de teoría para empezar...

http://www.revista.ingenieria.uady.mx/volumen15/sensor.pdf

http://www.sensorland.com/HowPage037.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2012)

Yo trabajé para una empresa de automatización que trabajaba para aguas provinciales en santa fe, argentina, y sí tenían tremendo laboratorio para medir y controlar todo...

Hay aparatos tales como:

Turbidímetro - mide cantidad de partículas de suciedad
pH-ímetro - mide el pH del agua
los demás análisis se hacían en un laboratorio químico...al cual entré sólo un momento y no pude sacar muchas fotos.


----------



## TULLIO (Oct 18, 2012)

josejulian, seria necesario conocer que fin se le va a dar al agua para asi poder determinar que procedimiento se utilizara para la determinacion de la dureza. Puede ser que sea necesario realizar analisis quimico. El metodo mas simple es el utilizar un salinometro para la determinar sureza.Te recomiendo ver: Drew-Ameroid que son especialistas en agua y su tratamiento. Tienen manual que se puede bajar por internet.Suerte.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 18, 2012)

El problema en si no es el sensor sino como lo calibrás. Con medir la conductividad del agua, se puede apreciar su dureza. Buscalo por allí que es lo que un electrónico puede hacer. Los demás métodos son químicos de titulación o colorimétricos. Y no son de apreciación continua sino que se hace un análisis por vez. Yo creí que al ver en Google te darías cuenta. Fijate de uno que mide al agua de su pecera con un tester. Otra ayuda no te puedo dar. Tienes que sacar conclusiones por ti mismo. En realidad son mediciones fáciles de hacer pero hay que tener conocimientos como para encararlas. Pero centrate en la conductividad. En el foro se ha tratado. Suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2012)

en grande cantidades de agua las propiedades tardan mucho en cambiar


----------



## josejulian (Oct 18, 2012)

aquileslor ya he visto que se puede hacer con la condictividad, esta se relaciona con la dureza del agua pero mientras el agua no haya pasado por los filtros de carbon acitivo y de resina, lee y encontraras eso.. y el detalle es que yo quiero sensar despues de los filtros, y asi saber cuando ya no estan cumpliendo su funcion.. solo necesito un medidor de dureza del agua que me de valores analogicos, el nombre del sensor.. leí qUE hay unos de iones, pero no conozco bien..


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 25, 2012)

A ver Josejulian, lo que te dicen mas arriba parece ser cierto. No lees bien. La conductividad del agua se usa para medir antes y despues de las resinas y/o destilado. He vendido muchos conductímetros para eso. No se de donde sacaste que no se usa despues de la resina. Andan dando vuelta por allí muchos preconceptos que no son válidos. Y para que sepas de una vez por todas: no hay electrodos esoecíficos para medir dureza del agua. Todos se basan en la conductividad. Si hubieras leído bien en Google hasta hay tablas y fórmulas para correlacionar las medidas de conductividad con la dureza. ¿Y el agua destilada conque se mide? Con conductímetros.


----------



## radni (Oct 26, 2012)

Normalmente el analisis de dureza del agua se hace por colorimetria con un reactivo que vira del verde intenso al rojo intenso de acuerdo al grado de dureza de la muestra.
La misma entra a un recipiente en el que se deposita una gota del reactivo se agita con un agitador electromagnetico (stirrer) se espera algunos segundos y se lo vierte dentro de un tubo largo tipo nefelometro y se observa a travéz de una celda fotoelectrica su absorción espectral.
A travéz de una tabla se determina la dureza en grados Baumé o la escala que gustes.
Todo esto se hace automaticamente en un aparato que realiza todo el proceso en forma automática cada un intervalo de tiempo prefijado.
A través de un conductimetro nunca vas a poder determinar un grado de dureza confiable pues mide el contenido total de sales disueltas en la misma y no discrimina que ion es.
Saludos.-


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 26, 2012)

Radni. ¿Y tu que crees, que analiza esa reacción que dices? Analiza sales disueltas, que son las que conducen corriente. Buscá la reacción y verás. El único método para determinar la dureza específico para ello es el método del JABÓN DE MARSELLA. Se hace una dilución del jabón y luego se ve como y cuanto precipita con el agua. Por eso se llaman GRADOS FRANCESES a los medidos de dureza. Hay otro método alemán pero no lo conozco aunque creo que tambien será con jabón.
En todos los laboratorios que hacen sueros para uso humano parten de un agua pasada por resinas aniónicas y catiónicas, que retienen la mayoría de las sales y luego la destilan para tener mayor pureza. Algunos tambien lo preceden con osmosis inversa para gastar menos las resinas. Y van midiendo el resultado con conductímetros. Al amigo le basta solo éste.


----------

